# Need help ID plant



## pianomav (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi, I need some help identifying this plant that I have in my tank.... pls help. Thanks.

Here's a pic. I have a ps camera and i'm not really good at taking pics in the aquarium...sorry about that..


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Isnt that the low-growing hygro?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I think it is Hygrophila polysperma. Possibly the 'Sunset' color variety judging from the slight pink on the leaves on the left.

Where did it come from?


----------



## pianomav (Jan 9, 2008)

AaronT said:


> I think it is Hygrophila polysperma. Possibly the 'Sunset' color variety judging from the slight pink on the leaves on the left.
> 
> Where did it come from?


The plant was given to me by my co-worker 3 years ago, way before I started getting serious about keeping plants with fish. I didn't really pay attention to this plant although amazingly it survived all this time.

The leaves are really tiny on this plant,,, and I did notice the slight pinkish color on the left stems..but it's not present (yet?) on the others...


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks like hygro polysperma sunset to me as well. It stunts its growth in response to lack of nitrogen a distinctive way. Its new leaves go pale and pinkish and the new growth gets more brittle and thin as it tries to grow.


----------



## pianomav (Jan 9, 2008)

Zapins said:


> Looks like hygro polysperma sunset to me as well. It stunts its growth in response to lack of nitrogen a distinctive way. Its new leaves go pale and pinkish and the new growth gets more brittle and thin as it tries to grow.


The plant might be stunted :-( ..It's nowhere near as healthy as the other hygro pictures that i've seen on the web ... how do I go about fixing that? My tank is a 5g and I've just started doing Co2, and 27w desktop lamp, with flourish, excel .. Is there anything else that I need to get this plant back in good health? Thanks...


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes there are several macro and micro nutrients that you don't seem to be adding. I suggest you read more about it on the fertilizer section of this website.

You should be adding a source of nitrogen and phosphates. The plant in the picture looks nitrogen deficient from what I can see/hear. You can add KNO3 (potassium nitrate from online) to raise the nitrogen, or buy a bottle of plant fertilizer from the pet store. Just read the back to make sure that it does contain nitrate.

Best thing is to read up on what nutrients to add on this site.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

That 5 gallon tank has some fish, I assume? If so, the fish poop is supplying about all of the needed nutrients given the low light level you have.


----------



## pianomav (Jan 9, 2008)

yes, i have 3 guppies,, 2 snails.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Try dosing a source of nitrogen. Fish poop is okay for some plants, but the plant in the photo is showing signs that it needs more nitrogen. 3 guppies and 2 snails don't eat that much. 

If you do water changes and suck out the extra food/poop then the nitrogen in the flakes is being removed before it becomes available to the plant.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I agree that 3 guppies and some snails won't provide enough nutrients for the plants. You have a small enough tank that Seachem Flourish NItrogen, potassium, and phosphorous would work fine and not be too expensive.


----------



## pianomav (Jan 9, 2008)

ok,, i'll get some seachem N,P,K ferts. Thanks for the info.


----------

